# I want to research mental disorders. What field is this?



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Psychopathology?


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

josue0098 said:


> Psychopathology?


I'm not really sure how to get a degree in that, but that's on the right track... 

*headdesk* 

This seems needlessly complex.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

goodgracesbadinfluence said:


> I'm not really sure how to get a degree in that, but that's on the right track...
> 
> *headdesk*
> 
> This seems needlessly complex.


Google is your friend, kind lady. I'm sure you could find out how to get a degree in any and all fields required to become a psychopathologist.


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

josue0098 said:


> Google is your friend, kind lady. I'm sure you could find out how to get a degree in any and all fields required to become a psychopathologist.


Ahh... thanks. I've done a lot of googling lately XD and I've made an appointment with my college advisor, so hopefully she can nudge me in the right direction... I'm just having difficulty putting an exact name to what I want to do, figuring out the most accurate title, so I can find the most relevant degree programs. 

I don't know if it's psychopathology or neuroscience or cognitive neuroscience or molecular biology or experimental psychology or abnormal psychology or... what. It's SO aggravating lol. And forgive my INTP tendency to ramble.


----------

